# Nikon D90 - little red dot on viewing screen can someone help??



## Carlos32 (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope someone can help / advise me. I bought a Nikon D90 camera over the weekend but a little worried about a tiny red dot that has appeared on the viewing screen - it is very small about one pixel but don't know why it has suddenly appeared and if there is anything I can do to make it disappear. In the past when this happened with my Olympus camera, after 6 months the whole thing went kaput and don't want to have the same thing happen again.

Please help!!


----------



## jritz (Aug 15, 2011)

When you say viewing screen is that the viewfinder or the back lcd??? If its the viewfinder, that's your focus point illuminating to show you where you main point of focus is.  If it's on the back lcd, it could be a stuck pixel on your sensor or even the screen itself.  When you download your pics to the computer does the red dot follow you there??? If it doesn't then it's just a stuck pixel on the back lcd.


----------



## Carlos32 (Aug 15, 2011)

hi thanks for the reply, when i up load to the pc the dot is not there, it only shows up on lcd screen on the back of the camera, just a bit worried as i only got the camera at the weekend and the screen already has a problem

what are the chances of the dot spreading across the whole screen, will this be coverd by the warranty?

thanks for the help


----------



## jritz (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you buy it new?  If so you should be covered under warranty.  I would give a call to the camera shop you bought it from as they may be able to point you in the right direction, or just contact Nikon directly.  I don't think it should spread, it's just one dead or stuck pixel...


----------



## Carlos32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, once again many thanks for the reply, i will give the shop a call in the morning, hope it not a big problem

thanks


----------



## jritz (Aug 15, 2011)

No worries, Good luck to you!


----------



## marekk (Sep 9, 2011)

And problem is solved


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like a hot (or stuck) pixel on the LCD screen.  Annoying, but shouldn't cause any real problems.  That being said, if it's under warranty, you might be able to have them fix or replace it for you.


----------

